# Getting pictures off of facebook?



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Since the changed it, you have to go into the album and view the thumbnails. Go to the picture you want, hold the CTRL key and then click the picture. It will open in a new tab like the old style.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

DunOverIt said:


> Since the changed it, you have to go into the album and view the thumbnails. Go to the picture you want, hold the CTRL key and then click the picture. It will open in a new tab like the old style.


ugg sounds like the old myspace. >_<

I also have a question about that. It always tells me that my photo's are to big. It's always the ones from FB. I have triend every thing to resize them and it still didnt work!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I usually post right off my FB. I have never had it tell me that. Are you trying to upload them or are you right clicking and choosing "copy image location" then pasting the url into the image box?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm saving them and trying to upload them.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do your photoshop program show the size of the picture as (kilo/mega/etc)bytes?


----------



## georgiay (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks a lot it worked perfectly!


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Uploading them might be an issue. You'd have to take that up with Admin. Sorry


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Actually when you open it up how you were there is a download button on the lower left hand corner.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Also for facebook pictures, if you right click on the picture in black box form and click "Reload", it'll switch it back to normal form. Then you can just copy the Image URL. 

ETA: If that doesn't work, it might be because I use Google Chrome instead of Internet Explorer or Firefox.


----------

